# Walthamstow Greyhound Stadium - March 2011



## nelly (Apr 1, 2011)

Walthamstow Stadium







Opened in 1933 by William Chandler. It had a larger attendance and income from gambling than any other dog racing track in the UK, And was at one time the largest track in the UK with capacity for over 5,000 spectators.

It’s popularity waned and, in 2008, it closed.

There has been quite a large campaign to bring it back to life including a 20,000 signature petition

https://saveourstow.wordpress.com/






Developers London & Quadrant (L&Q) took ownership of the iconic site two years ago. Since buying the site, L&Q have infuriated campaigners by failing to submit planning applications or accept offers to buy or lease the site.

Infact a £9m bid by businessman and greyhound enthusiast Bob Morton was rejected by the owners

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11103349

*Trivia bit!!!*

The front and back cover of the Blur album Parklife were shot at the stadium





Explored with Skeleton Key, Priority 7 and a newly met non member, although that is hopefully about to change











We had heard all about the free roaming guard dog and had even seen a picture of it on another forum, but that was dated a year ago and we were hoping that it was old news.






















I kid you not, I had a sandwich bag full of chopped up sausage tied to my belt, I had seen the photo and I wasn't about to become a dog chew, the plan was, if the dog found us then rip open the bag, throw the grub at it, trip SK over and the run like F##K


























We had only been in the first grandstand building for a couple of minutes when we heard somebody walking about on the floor above.











Then it was out of the first bar and towards the seating area and the second section of the building, this is when we started noticing the dog crap dotted all over the floor, not good!!!









































At the end of the building we came across the Sec tea station and TV. We were deciding whether or not to have a brew up when fido spotted us through the window, he went absolutely ballistic!! Barking and growling.

We retreated to one of the upper bars but it was too late, Sec knew we where in there and was walking the outside looking for us, at one point he climbed an outside staircase and was only a stones throw away. We did the brave thing and hid, waited a while and decided not to push it and beat a retreat, taking photos on the way.




































So that was that and Charlie Chans nightclub which is situated under the clock will have to wait for the revisit!!​


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 1, 2011)

I must admit its been along time since I went to the dog's at the Stow and was quite a regular in the past and even though its been closed for a while we wernt disapoited lol.
Thankfuly the odds were working in our favour and the puppy in question was 
how shall i say Mmmm an outsider .
Was a cracking grin guys and all came together real well 

Nelly love the pic's mate 































































Theres still a good night to be had at the dogs in Walthamstow .

SK / Neil




​


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice one all of you, looks and sounds like you had a great evening


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 1, 2011)

Bloody fantastic explore, guys. What a great place! Extra well done for braving the 'eff off' dog. 
Fab pics and write-up.


----------



## sYnc_below (Apr 1, 2011)

nelly said:


> Sec knew we where in there and was walking the outside looking for us, at one point he climbed an outside staircase and was only a stones throw away. We did the brave thing and hid, waited a while and decided not to push it and beat a retreat, taking photos on the way.



This is getting to be a regular occurrence with you boys


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Walthamstow Stadium - March 2011 (Pic Heavy)*



> Taken from The Guardian
> For 75 years, the pink and green neon-lit sign that crowns the entrance to Walthamstow Stadium in east London has stood as one of greyhound racing's most iconic symbols.








In August 2008 the lights finally went out at Walthamstow. Falling profits and attendances forced the stadium's owners, Charles Chandler, whose family had owned the course since it opened in 1933 to sell the land to developers.
In 1984 a nightclub called Charlie Chan's was opened within the foundations of the clocktower. It closed permanently in November 2007. It could be said that if a person from the East End of London refers to "going down the dogs", they were probably going to the dog track at Walthamstow or Romford Greyhound Stadium. 
There were 33 greyhound tracks in London, but now only Romford, Crayford and Wimbledon survive. In the final race was held, Meeting 152 on Saturday 16 August 2008 at 23:00, the winner was No. 2 'Mountjoy Diamond'. Alas numerous attempts to buy or lease the stadium back from the current owners have failed.


> Taken from Wikipedia
> Motor cycle speedway racing was staged at the Walthamstow Greyhound Stadium in Chingford Road in 1934 and between 1949 and 1951. Between 1949 and 1951 the team, known as the Walthamstow Wolves, raced in the National League Second Division with moderate success. At that time all the other London clubs, Wembley, Wimbledon, West Ham, Harringay and New Cross raced in the First Division. The sport left the stadium in the 1950s owing to declining attendance and complaints of noise from local residents. The track itself can still be seen but has been covered in tarmac for easier maintenance of the dog track.
> Stock car racing took place at many greyhound and speedway tracks. Between 1962 and 1968 Walthamstow Stadium was home to BriSCA "Senior" F1 and "Junior" F2 stock cars, raced by Londoners such as Rod Dore, Vic Ferriday, Maxie Bacon, Barry Brew, and more


We were well aware of a dog being inside the stadium from previous reports we had read from a few years back and went armed with Nelly’s counter dog devices, a fantastically ingenious pair of devices, which although crudely fashioned would have been suitably successful had their deployment been deemed a necessity.



+ 


= 



The only two questions that ran through my mind were:
How in the names of all things holy would Nelly deploy the device while running from a dog to start with it was knotted at the top? (We had failed to prime the releases before starting the explore)
What self respecting guard dog would stop for a light bite when it could quite happily chew on Nelly’s love tackle? (I chose Nelly as the most likely to be mauled as I figured at a push, or even with a push, I could beat him in a foot race  )
We had a good two hour explore saw security, played cat a mouse with them for an hour while seeing all we could before beating a sensible retreat to move on to another quarry. 














































Walthamstow Leprechaun 

















































































And finally a couple of Pano's:











Many thanks to Nelly, Skeleton Key and Chew Toy (Sorry bud don't know your explorer name  ) for a top evening and great banter again.


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nelly version of Sec found us and mine were totally different...I reckon he was on a patrol/dog walk  because at some points we made enough noise to wake the dead. Was a quality explore the closest we came to the dog was the crap it left behind.
We thought it was long gone as there were no reminders of it outside...we soon found out that was because it was relieving itself all over the inside...over to SK for the Brazilian footie tricks with dog shite


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent stuff, didn't know this place was still there.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 1, 2011)

Another great set of pics and write-up, Priority 7. Nice one. 
PS, I added your thread onto the others' reports as you all visited on the same day. Cheers.


----------



## Em_Ux (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG you really made me laugh with your plan for if you met the dog! 

Great reports & fantastic photos from you all!

Enjoyed looking...thanks


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Another great set of pics and write-up, Priority 7. Nice one.
> PS, I added your thread onto the others' reports as you all visited on the same day. Cheers.



Only two problems when you explore with Nelly, he nicks your shots & he nabs the reports too  just kidding Nelly.



Em_Ux said:


> OMG you really made me laugh with your plan for if you met the dog!
> 
> Great reports & fantastic photos from you all!
> 
> Enjoyed looking...thanks



To coin our new handle "When you explore with the four you always have a laugh"


----------



## nelly (Apr 1, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nelly version of Sec found us and mine were totally different...I reckon he was on a patrol/dog walk  because at some points we made enough noise to wake the dead. Was a quality explore the closest we came to the dog was the crap it left behind.



I will admit it was outside and we where inside, but did you not hear the beast go absolutely ape shit mental??



Priority 7 said:


> What self respecting guard dog would stop for a light bite when it could quite happily chew on Nelly’s love tackle?



That would have saved me a trip to the doctors in September!!!!


I had a great time, thanks all


----------



## Mimi B (Apr 1, 2011)

looks really good there. but if i saw the dog id be outta there staight away


----------

